# tripe??



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

How often do you feed tripe? how much is too much or too often? Was wondering if I am feeding it to often I give it to the every other day, sometimes a bit every other feeding (they eat twice a day) about a couple tablespoons worth as a bonless meat.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

You can feed it every day. I feed it in large chunks most days once a day as part of a boneless meal as it is accessible and fairly cheap when I can get it in bulk. (5kg bags cut up into 2.5 inch x 2.5 inch squares). My dog weighs about 79lbs.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

That's how I feed it with one meal and a couple of table spoons, like a small hand full of that wonderfully smelly stuff that they love lol


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

It's exceedingly hard to get here, and it nearly makes me vomit when it's mostly clean, let alone when the cow is dead for 10 minutes, and i'm slicing it open elbows deep in it... suffice it to say, not very often.


----------



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

I thawed out a 5 lbs bag on Wednesday....this morning I fed the last of it.

I was feeding it every meal, so it was tripe, ground chicken, chicken feet or backs.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

I haven't found a source for tripe yet, but when I do, I will be feeding it quite often. Pobably atleast a majority of the week. They are full of good probiotics


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

When Duke is fully transitioned he'll get a full meal of tripe (.75 lb) about 2-4 times a week.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

3 nights a week here. They get two meals a day.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

I feed green tripe most days; it's good nutrition and he loves it.

I usually buy it ground-- I ordered whole tripe by accident once and almost gagged, holding pounds of the stuff and cutting it into manageable pieces. So, I continued with buying ground.

However. I think my dog (and I) are seasoned enough (strong stomach and nose for me) to buy the whole stuff again. He's a big boy; he can handle big, chewy pieces.


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

I just opened a small package of ground tripe that I bought a few weeks ago. I don't think K&K are quite ready for it yet, but I wanted to try and give a few small bites since Kody is on an antibiotic. Oh My Sainted Aunt that stuff smells so bad! There are no words! Naturally the freaking dogs love it ... what is it with dogs and stinky food?


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

I think regular, fresh raw does not smell very potent. 

I think that's why dogs enjoy aged meats. They smell stronger and since dogs can usually stomach quite a lot of things, they are drawn to it. 

And tripe takes the cake with scents. Even fresh its pretty horrible. I just fed a lung/tripe dinner to my boys just now and after THREE washings, my hands still reek of tripe. I usually feed multiple things at one time and my boys always eat the tripe first. 

Which reminds me...I need to call and get more from the slaughter house. I made the mistake of freezing it first before cutting it up. Not doing THAT again!


----------



## Losech (Jul 10, 2012)

Since I cannot get tripe regularly here (closest place is 30 miles away, and with a non fuel efficient Jeep it's costly to go get some. It costs $2.50 a pound) so I only do one "slice" every now and then. For the kibble-fed dogs, they get it whenever they get a raw meal, which is about once a week or so. The dogs probably get an ounce or two every time they get it.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> I think regular, fresh raw does not smell very potent.
> 
> I think that's why dogs enjoy aged meats. They smell stronger and since dogs can usually stomach quite a lot of things, they are drawn to it.
> 
> ...



I have some fresh ground that had been in the freezer a while, I just thawed it, holy crap that batch smells worse than ever. I just order green sheep tripe and it smells just as horrible as the cow stuff (but Babs dosn't like the sheep one) go figure.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

Makovach said:


> I haven't found a source for tripe yet, but when I do, I will be feeding it quite often. Pobably atleast a majority of the week. They are full of good probiotics



there are a few online places that sell it.


----------



## Gally (Jan 28, 2012)

Don't want to hijack but since I have a tripe related question...

We are rotating chicken, turkey, pork, fish and beef now. Should we do tripe before or after organs?


----------

